# Mendelssohn's String Symphonies



## waldvogel

I've probably heard over the years a few of the twelve String Symphonies written by Felix Mendelssohn when he was between the ages of 12 and 14. Today our local symphony performed the one-movement #10 in B minor and the four-movement #9 in C minor. This, of course, forced me to take a good critical listen in a small room with good acoustics. I was astonished how good they were, and how unmistakenly Mendelssohn-like they already were. 

The string writing is, well, perfect. No thick and syrupy unison sections, no sections with a nice melody supported only by I-V harmonies, no Vivaldi-like repetitive runs. The themes and their developments are ridiculously good, with everything coming to their climax at the right moment. Even the slow movement of the C minor, a form which usually defeats child-prodigy composers, was inventive, including a section in canon for four solo violins, then for three solo violas with cello and double bass. 

Does anyone else here like these pieces? And does anyone know if Mendelssohn ever thought about doing a full orchestration of these symphonies?


----------



## Guest

I enjoy them quite a bit. I picked up the entire set on a recording from BIS, with Lev Markiz conducting the Amsterdam Sinfonietta. It was a digital download from Amazon, for the ridiculous price of $6.99. iTunes sells the same thing for $9.99. It is a great deal.


----------



## bigshot

I have Markiz and Duczmal. I love them both.


----------



## Feathers

I remember when I first heard them, took a look at the years during which they were written, thought for a bit, and seriously doubted my own arithmetic abilities for a minute. Mendelssohn's early musical maturity always amazes me!

My favourite one is the 11th. It seems to have everything, from Baroque to Classical to Romantic to Felix himself.


----------



## Weston

I like them quite a bit. You folks will disagree with this, but I have always counted them as part of my baroque collection. With a couple of exceptions, they sound more baroque than classical or romantic to me because of the deep texture. They have the same effect on me of bewildering complexity as late baroque does.


----------



## millionrainbows

waldvogel said:


> I've probably heard over the years a few of the twelve String Symphonies written by Felix Mendelssohn when he was between the ages of 12 and 14. Today our local symphony performed the one-movement #10 in B minor and the four-movement #9 in C minor. This, of course, forced me to take a good critical listen in a small room with good acoustics. I was astonished how good they were, and how unmistakenly Mendelssohn-like they already were.
> 
> The string writing is, well, perfect. No thick and syrupy unison sections, no sections with a nice melody supported only by I-V harmonies, no Vivaldi-like repetitive runs. The themes and their developments are ridiculously good, with everything coming to their climax at the right moment. Even the slow movement of the C minor, a form which usually defeats child-prodigy composers, was inventive, including a section in canon for four solo violins, then for three solo violas with cello and double bass.
> 
> Does anyone else here like these pieces? And does anyone know if Mendelssohn ever thought about doing a full orchestration of these symphonies?


Yes, I think these Sonatas are fantastic. I have the London Festival Orchestra, Ross Pople, cond. (Hyperion 3-CD).

While waldvogel says the string writing is very good musically, I am more struck by how difficult it must be for string players...a real challenge to pull off convincingly, because of the numerous high-position passages which leave the players exposed, and leave little room for intonation discrepancies. It takes a very competent ensemble to pull this off, and I suggest this factor as the main criterion in comparing and assessing different versions.


----------



## StevenOBrien

Weston said:


> I like them quite a bit. You folks will disagree with this, but I have always counted them as part of my baroque collection. With a couple of exceptions, they sound more baroque than classical or romantic to me because of the deep texture. They have the same effect on me of bewildering complexity as late baroque does.


Hah, for sure. They're in no way relevant to the stylistic tendencies of the time, but they're still fantastic little works. Personally, I prefer them to Mendelssohn's full symphonies.


----------



## Delicious Manager

I have always thought them pretty impressive compositions for a teenager. Did you know that Mendelssohn made a full-orchestra version of No 8, which I think works very well:


----------



## starry

The classical symphony had obviously developed since the time when Mozart wrote his first symphonies. I enjoyed that rearrangement he made at age 15, but I assume that prior to that he wasn't as confident with full orchestration. It would be interesting to hear them all fully orchestrated for sure. That would enable a better comparison with his full symphonies, of which his 4th I think is great.


----------



## millionrainbows

If you like these, then try Rossini's Six String Sonatas. Lovely little gems.


----------



## starry

Yeh I've heard them all in the past, but need to revisit them sometime. Fuller orchestration would be more exciting though.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I do like Mendelssohn's string symphonies a lot, all 13 of them. Yes there are 13, or 12 and one that may as well be also a string symphony. If anyone can clear up the 12 vs 13 mystery I would appreciate it but here is #13 on You Tube.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> I do like Mendelssohn's string symphonies a lot, all 13 of them. Yes there are 13, or 12 and one that may as well be also a string symphony. If anyone can clear up the 12 vs 13 mystery I would appreciate it but here is #13 on You Tube.


We do trust you, we know you are thorough.:tiphat:
I am with you also, good music .


----------



## Delicious Manager

There are *12* string symphonies by Mendelssohn, plus a one-movement _Symphoniesatz_ (sometimes referred to as the 13th). Just to compound the confusion, there is also a full orchestral version that Mendelssohn made of the 8th string symphony.


----------

